

The Secret War Against the New Age - gnosis
http://secretsun.blogspot.com/2010/08/secret-war-against-new-age-introduction.html

======
wglb
Not relevant to HN.

~~~
gnosis
From the guidelines:

 _"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

and:

 _"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also commnt that
you did."_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

